# I'm fed up of getting threw pressure washers!



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Right, I'm now on my 5th pressure washer in four years. Had the Nilfisk just over a year now, or possibly less & its given up the ghost. All it does is pulsate every time its switched on. 

I would take it back, if i had the reciept :wall:

So, I need a good reliable pressure washer but don't want to spend silly money as I also need a washing machine :lol:

Any help would be great please guys! :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

honestly, just buy a kranzle. Even second hand they are good buys. Well worth the money in the long run.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Budget washing machine, get a bosch. Ive had mine 7 years now get's used 2-3 times a week. Never let me down. :thumb:


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

amiller said:


> honestly, just buy a kranzle. Even second hand they are good buys. Well worth the money in the long run.


I second that. Had my Kranzle running pretty much most days. Very solid piece of equipment and well worth the money considering the price of some higher end Karchers etc


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As Andy says really, can't really go wrong with them. As long as you service them [250ml of oil] every now and then, they will last..

Cheap isn't always cost effective, as you seem to be finding out. Even the moden Nilfisks [nofish translated apparently] don't last like they used to..

Washing machines, Neff, Bosch or Siemens, all the same really, just different badges. My Neff washing machine has run for 5 years no trouble. Watch it conk out tonight now ..


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

I have a still and it is really really reliable and great build quality!


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Don`t buy the fancy 9kg load all singing n dancing LG washer, its not worth the money and its APITA!

What you doing with them jet washers:doublesho had my little Karcher for yonks and its still going strong!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Kranzle FTW


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cheers for the help guys, inc the washing machine advise! 

Right, are the Kranzle's petrol?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

We've had a Maikta in work for 4 years, worked every day and for long periods, only just starting to show signs of weakening.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Look at Currys or Comet, they had a Zanussi washer or a Hotpoint for £280 ish :thumb:

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/zanussi-zwh6160p-washing-machine-white-09933667-pdt.html

http://www.comet.co.uk/p/Washing-Machines/buy-HOTPOINT-WMD-740-Washing-Machine/594547

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I bought a frank. Best pressure washer ive ever had and im sure itll last for years to come


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Did someone mention Kranzle :argie:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

magpieV6 said:


> Cheers for the help guys, inc the washing machine advise!
> 
> Right, are the Kranzle's petrol?


They do do petrol ones but most are just normal 240V :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Kranzle's are excellent pieces of kit.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Waxamomo said:


> Did someone mention Kranzle :argie:


What's your best price on a kranzle chris.And do you do savers club:thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

chrisc said:


> What's your best price on a kranzle chris.And do you do savers club:thumb:


Don't do Savers Club sorry.

Which Kranzle are you interested in?


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

I thought everyone was saying that the Nilfisks were the dog's danglies!

Think I'll stick with my £17 Halfords HP2000!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The pulsing on the nilfisk is defo the o ring couple of quid job done.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

We have quite a lot of customers coming to us and saying the exact same thing, the domestic machines just dont last. You can have up to 10 machines compared to a Kranzle, they are really superb! 

Built to last, brass pumps and stainless steel parts make them what they are today. You pay a price - but you get what you paid for every time.

Regards mark:thumb:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

magpieV6 said:


> Right, I'm now on my 5th pressure washer in four years. Had the Nilfisk just over a year now, or possibly less & its given up the ghost. All it does is pulsate every time its switched on.
> 
> I would take it back, if i had the reciept :wall:
> 
> ...


You don't need a receipt to return it. All you need to provide is proof of purchase. If you paid by credit or debit card this is easy - just take your statement. The company you bought it from are legally obliged to provide a remedy for you if you can prove that the failure of the product is down to a manufacturing defect within 6 years of the date of purchase.

What is the warranty period on it?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Bit of a curveball, I've had my Halfords HP2000 since christmas 2009 and it's had a lot of heavy use (couple of times a week on cars, paint stripping, block paving) and is still running as good as the day I bought it. Halfords are very good too - my gun had snapped in half (no idea how) and they replaced it without even looking at the old one or asking for a receipt. Great pressure too.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Washing machines - don't buy Beko, Indesit, Hoover or Hotpoint. They aren't great. Best mid range machines are probably Zanussi, Bosch, Samsung and AEG (Although not what they used to be.) Premium brands to look at are LG and Miele. The LG machines really are superb and have 5 year manufacturer warranty and 10 years on the motor. The high capacity machines will save you money since you don't need to put them on as often.

Welcome to washing machine world lol


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I know Karcher's get a bad rep but I've got a K6.80 that i've had since 2007 and it still runs like a dream.

Got it cheap off ebay think it was a shop return or something


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

LG machines are pricey for parts if you need them.

Costco did have a deal on a Maytag machine, they come with 10 yrs on the induction motor too, not sure if today was last day on the deal though.

We have two machines a Bosch and a Siemens, the Siemens is the better machine, think it came with a 5yr warranty at the time, can't be far off 5 years old now....and it get's hammered!

Pressure washers, you hear bad things said about Karcher but I've got two and one has been on the go for what must be around 8-10 years, no real issues but they were not the really cheapy ones...nor the really pricey ones


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

hmm, well I bought the Nilfisk from Amazon. I will check my statement records & see when I did buy it. I'd love a Kranzel, but thats alot of wedge for an enthusiast (lost mojo atm though!) Had two Karchers & didn't last very long at all!

Washing machines, well Im in two minds. My kitchen isn't really a kitchen atm! I moved into an old bungalow 6 months ago & the kitchen needs gutting & starting again. I know I want built in appliances when we do do the kitchen in a couple of years time. 

So, do I buy a cheapo £200 jobby or buy a better one & keep it!? 

Im more eclined to go buy a cheapo one for now, then that one will be put into the lobby for my mf's etc. 

cheers for your help!


----------



## rorz_vts (Sep 8, 2010)

I've had my karcher for 3 years now and it's still going strong, only thing I've had to replace was the lance


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

hmm, well im totally put off Karcher & Nilfisk. Bf is gunna kill me for wanting a Kranzle!  Maybe I could ask him nicely for my 30th next year?!  Oh wait, i was saving that one for my Recaro Trendlines that I want! 

lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Had my E130 for over a year and I have not had a problem with it.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

I had to buy this recently and can't fault it for the cost. Got all the functions like time delay and time saver etc. Very quiet machine too and 7kg load.

As for the pressure washer costco have cracking deals on the Karcher's normally with 2-3 years warranty 

Dave


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

keep an eye on ebay or the sales threads on here, the kranzles are definately worth the money. Its how quiet they are that i like!


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

banditbarron said:


> As for the pressure washer costco have cracking deals on the Karcher's normally with 2-3 years warranty


And the rest....warranty....lifetime of membership no quibble :thumb:


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Just get a makita HW131.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

PrestigeChris said:


> keep an eye on ebay or the sales threads on here, the kranzles are definately worth the money. Its how quiet they are that i like!


I have K10 and K7 and can say that K7 is about 1/3 quieter than the K10. Both incredible machines though. :thumb:

Could maybe sell one... :speechless:lol:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

How long do these Kranzles last then?


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

amiller said:


> I have K10 and K7 and can say that K7 is about 1/3 quieter than the K10. Both incredible machines though. :thumb:
> 
> Could maybe sell one... :speechless:lol:


its hard getting rid of them, you dont want to part with it haha!

ive got the k7 and i would never get any other machine!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

autobrite-direct said:


> We have quite a lot of customers coming to us and saying the exact same thing, the domestic machines just dont last. You can have up to 10 machines compared to a Kranzle, they are really superb!
> 
> Built to last, brass pumps and stainless steel parts make them what they are today. You pay a price - but you get what you paid for every time.
> 
> Regards mark:thumb:


arent they ceramic pistons aswell :argie:



amiller said:


> I have K10 and K7 and can say that K7 is about 1/3 quieter than the K10. Both incredible machines though. :thumb:
> 
> Could maybe sell one... :speechless:lol:


haha.. show off... he also has a hot lavor that i want :argie: need to tow it home though lol


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you got a saftey hozelock Aqua stop connection (red end) connection on your hose real or tap connection? my pressure washer has been pulsating the for last few weeks and I kept loosing water pressure in the hose, out of curiosity I changed the connection for a standard straight through type and it now works perfect full pressure and no pulsating.


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)

magpieV6 said:


> hmm, well I bought the Nilfisk from Amazon. I will check my statement records & see when I did buy it.


Check your _Order History _on Amazon, it will give you all the details you need (it goes back ten years!).


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

right,, I've logged into Amazon, i ordered it on 12th Feb 2011! 

How do i go about returns though, as its based on a 30 day return ?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I worked in a shop that sold kranzle pressure washers. In the 5 years I worker there, we had about 3 come in needing repairs, and even then it was just replacing some seals.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I think by the 30 day returns policy it means if you don't want it for whatever reason and want your money back - it breaking in months is different altogether. Best bet is to probably contact Karcher directly. Big companies are often helpful.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nilfisk you mean Alan?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)

http://www.pressureclean.co.uk/nilfisk/service-warranty.asp


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cheers guys, i went threw amazon's live chat help. within 5 minutes they had ordered me a new item! No hassel, no queries just really helpful!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

result :thumb:


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)

Good news :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

yup, saves me spending out on a pressure washer too! I can buy some more Wolf's stuff now 

cheers boys


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't forget the washing machine


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

I found Amazon were awesome with regards returns. I had a surround sound system that I bought in January this year, and it packed in about a month ago.

I contacted them, described the fault and they agreed a refund as they no longer stocked the item. Courier come out to collect the item and the money was in my account within a few days. Can't praise them enough in that respect!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, yeh I haven't forgotten about that!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> hmm, well I bought the Nilfisk from Amazon. I will check my statement records & see when I did buy it. I'd love a Kranzel, but thats alot of wedge for an enthusiast (lost mojo atm though!) Had two Karchers & didn't last very long at all!
> 
> Washing machines, well Im in two minds. My kitchen isn't really a kitchen atm! I moved into an old bungalow 6 months ago & the kitchen needs gutting & starting again. I know I want built in appliances when we do do the kitchen in a couple of years time.
> 
> ...


I'm sure if you log in to your account you can download from there invoices and receipts etc. The same things you'd have been emailed as proof of purchase.

Zanussi for me too :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorry Mags, just seen someone else say the say thing 

Read the whole thread Dennis :wall:


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> Bit of a curveball, I've had my Halfords HP2000 since christmas 2009 and it's had a lot of heavy use (couple of times a week on cars, paint stripping, block paving) and is still running as good as the day I bought it. Halfords are very good too - my gun had snapped in half (no idea how) and they replaced it without even looking at the old one or asking for a receipt. Great pressure too.


But how do you get the flippin built in detergent dispenser to work? Whatever I do, it stays full! Great machine otherwise. :thumb:


----------

